# TÌm Mua Sen Cây Tắm Tốt Tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh



## luxtatbvs (12 Tháng năm 2021)

Chọn mua thương hiệu sen cây tắm tốt tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.​Có thể đây là lần đầu bạn mua sen cây cho gia đình mình. Giữa thị trường thật giả lẫn lộn như hiện nay để bạn tránh được những trường hợp đáng tiếc. Bài viết này xin gửi đến bạn một vài kinh nghiệm mua sen cây tốt tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

1/ Nên chọn sen cây thế nào cho đúng?
Sen cây được sản xuất nhiều trong thời gian gần đây với nhiều thiết kế và kích cỡ khác nhau. Một kinh nghiệm quan trọng nhất mà bạn phải lưu ý là nắm rõ diện tích phòng tắm của gia đình mình. Nếu phòng tắm nhà bạn tương đối rộng, thì chọn mua một bộ sen cây là phù hợp, vừa tiện nghi, vừa tạo nên phong cách, đẳng cấp cho phòng tắm gia đình. Nếu phòng tắm hẹp, hạn chế diện tích bạn nên chọn sang dòng sen tắm âm tường để tiết kiệm không gian.






Mua sen cây tốt tại Tp.HCM​ 

Khi chọn mua sen cây bạn nên lựa chọn những loại sen cây được tích hợp nhiều chức năng như điều chỉnh dòng nước, nhiệt độ, massage hay tiết kiệm nước,... Nên chú ý đến những thông số kỹ thuật cơ bản của sản phẩm. Vì mỗi loại sen cây của mỗi thương hiệu khác nhau lại sở hữu một công nghệ và tính năng khác nhau.





Mua sen cây tốt tại Tp.HCM​ 

2/ Chọn lựa thương hiệu sen cây tắm.
Các sản phẩm sen cây tốt tại Tp.Hồ Chí Minh hiện rất đa dạng về thương hiệu như INAX, TOTO, LUXTA và đặc biệt về giá cả tùy thuộc vào chức năng sản phẩm. Mỗi chức năng và công nghệ lại ứng với một chức năng nên chọn sen cây phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng. Không cần thiết phải mua những loại sen cây đắt tiền. Bởi sen cây đắt tiền chưa chắc là sen cây tốt. Hiện nay, sen cây LUXTA là dòng sản phẩm đa dạng về mẫu mã sản phẩm và có nhiều mức giá rất phải chăng cho nhiều đối tượng khách hàng. Các sản phẩm sen cây LUXTA cũng đảm bảo đầy đủ các chức năng mới, hiện đại và những công nghệ tiên tiến đáp ứng tốt yêu cầu của người dùng. Chắc chắn LUXTA là điểm đến tin cậy dành chọn người tiêu dùng đang tìm mua sen cây tốt tại Tp.HCM. 
Nếu các bạn đang tìm mua sen cây tắm tốt tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, các bạn có thể ghé qua Showroom chính thức của LUXTA, Showroom LUXTA nằm toạ lạc tại 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú. Để có được những trải nghiệm tốt nhất về tất cả các sản phẩm của LUXTA.
==========================================
------------------------------
Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA
✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM
✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân
✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:
- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa
- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo
✳ Fanpage Facebook: facebook.com/senvoichinhhang


----------

